# Best fish for community planted aquarium?



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello, I was wondering what everyones opinion is on some of the best large to medium size fish for my 80 gallon tank. I currently have all community schooling fish like cardinal, rummynose, neon, and green fire tetra's, Sae's, Otto's, Albino bushynose plecos, hatchet fish and some german blue rams. I am lloking for a compatable fish that is larger in size but wont eat my other fish or the plants. Any idea's???


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The larger gouramis would be nice like the Snake skin 8" & Kissing Gourami 12" (may eat delicate plants).


----------



## cryptocoryne (Jan 17, 2005)

I think a group of discus would fit the bill nicely. I've seen some 100 gallon planted tanks with schools of tetras and some discus. Really nice.

On the downside, I think there's less room for error as far as water parameters are concerned once you get some of these really sensitive fish.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Rainbowfish make good "specimen" fish in community tanks. Personally, I wouldn't put discus in there with all the other fish and relatively small size. Gourami are good too.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I was considering the discus but a little worried about the sensitivness of them. I was also looking at the gouramis but they arent very good to look at, same with the rainbowfish. I just want something a little larger because I have so many small fish. Any other ideas???


----------



## Neptun (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm keeping 10 blue/yellow rainbows with a school of microrasboras (max size 3 cm) and it's working fine. Since the rainbows entered the tank the rasboras are swimming together much more than before.
Tank size: 540 liter (~140g)


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I would recommend a group of Pearl Gouramis (T. leeri), which are large yet graceful fish with impressive finnage and delicate coloration.

Carlos


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

tsunami said:


> I would recommend a group of Pearl Gouramis (T. leeri), which are large yet graceful fish with impressive finnage and delicate coloration.
> 
> Carlos


Pearl gouramis are an excellent choice. A pair can really add to an aquascape

I personally prefer livebearers. Swordtails can get quite large (especially the wild types, which are stunning) and are avid algae-eaters.

I also like black ruby barbs a lot.

Kribensis and other west african dwarfs look nice.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I second the Krib recommendation, although I'm not sure if they'd bother some of your other fish when they're breeding.
Another suggestion to toss around would be Rosy Barbs.


----------

